# Hoyt ZR200? Year? Value? Help Please!!!



## kcrebel (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about a Hoyt ZR200? I am asking for a neighbor. He is in the market for a bow and has found this bow. Any ideas as to the age of this bow or what it's value might be? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## kcrebel (Feb 4, 2008)

*bump for the evening....*

tttttttt


----------



## kcrebel (Feb 4, 2008)

*nobody????*

Nobody knows anything about this bow?


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the ZR 200 is the limb type (solid fiberglass as opposed to the high end laminated Xt limbs) What is the bow model? It should be labeled somewhere on the bow.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

The zr200 refers to the limbs as stated above. My 2001 Magnatec has those limbs on it. They were the low end offering at that time. In 2001 I paid about 450 bucks for that bow as a package. Rest sight etc. No idea what it's worth now.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

Look near the grip for the model. Also see what camo pattern it is and what the cam type is. Hoyt had the MT Sport and Magnatec for several years as thier lower end bows, but they would also put the ZR 200 limbs on some of thier higher end bows for a cheaper option. The ZR 200 limbs were used for so many years on so many models, the bows would be worth a fairly broad range of values. Depending on cam, camo and model, we can probably figure out how old it is and get you a ballpark of what its worth.


----------



## kcrebel (Feb 4, 2008)

*Great info...Thanks*

I will have him look to see what model it is. Thanks for all of the replies and help. This sight is full of people with great information. Thanks again. Archers helping archers right?


----------



## jcochran1972 (Oct 24, 2012)

is your's the versa cam


----------



## Swamp Donkey killer (Jun 28, 2021)

kcrebel said:


> Does anyone know anything about a Hoyt ZR200? I am asking for a neighbor. He is in the market for a bow and has found this bow. Any ideas as to the age of this bow or what it's value might be? Thanks in advance for your help.


I have one. Great bow. 2002 model. Its a tack driver. I robin hooded for the first time with it.the year i bought it


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Swamp Donkey killer said:


> I have one. Great bow. 2002 model. Its a tack driver. I robin hooded for the first time with it.the year i bought it


Doubt he really cares anymore. This post is 13 years old!!!!


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

Dale_B1 said:


> Doubt he really cares anymore. This post is 13 years old!!!!


LOL


----------



## Ale1st3r (Aug 9, 2021)

Dale_B1 said:


> Doubt he really cares anymore. This post is 13 years old!!!!


Well I do. I have a leftie I'm trying to offload. Anyone got any info? It's the magna-whatever model lol my guess is... 100 if I'm stupid lucky


----------

